# Interesting facts you know



## ignore_this_acct (Jun 23, 2008)

just post some interesting stuff you know


----------



## Lorem Ipsum (Jun 23, 2008)

Cracking your knuckles isn't actually bad for you, it's an urban myth to stop people doing it.
If there was a body of water big enough, Saturn could float in it.
The longest word in the world is the correct chemical word for titin, the biggest protein in your body. Find it here.


----------



## ignore_this_acct (Jun 23, 2008)

Lorem Ipsum said:


> Cracking your knuckles isn't actually bad for you, it's an urban myth to stop people doing it.
> If there was a body of water big enough, Saturn could float in it.
> The longest word in the world is the correct chemical word for titin, the biggest protein in your body. Find it here.



Wow,I can not even say the first few silibles


----------



## Darksong (Jun 25, 2008)

1. Your fingernails grow four times as fast as your toenails.
2. Speaking of cracking knuckles, you can only do it once every five minutes or so.
3. Although it is said that cats like drinking milk, that is not entirely true. They may seem to love cow's milk, but it is bad for adult cats (I can't remember why) and goat's milk is good for them instead.
I might think of more later. ^^


----------



## Dragon_night (Jun 25, 2008)

On 19th of September, it's national speak like a pirate day :D

Baby fingernails grow while they're in the womb (heh, Juno)

According to the Law of Aviation, bee's can't fly. And by Law, that means _nothing_ can break it, unlike theories. It's also the first Law that's ever been proven wrong.


----------



## opaltiger (Jun 25, 2008)

> And by Law, that means nothing can break it, unlike theories. It's also the first Law that's ever been proven wrong.


asfdhagfas LEARN WHAT THESE WORDS MEAN BEFORE THROWING THEM AROUND

a theory is not some unfounded wild speculation, contrary to what every second person seems to think. a theory is an explanation of an observed fact, and, hey, guess what? theories can include laws too! stunning, I know. and while we're at it, let's also mention that a) scientific laws can, of course, be broken in the event they are found to be wrong and b) theories are generally on the same level as laws when it comes to reliability.


----------



## Jolty (Jun 25, 2008)

Dragon_night said:


> According to the Law of Aviation, bee's can't fly. And by Law, that means _nothing_ can break it, unlike theories. It's also the first Law that's ever been proven wrong.


The bees don't care, they fly anyway D:

Uhh if you're in the northern hemisphere the water goes clockwise down the drain, in the southern it goes anticlockwise and on the equator it goes straight down

I think


----------



## ZimD (Jun 25, 2008)

Hitler was a vegetarian with only one testicle.
A pig's orgasm lasts 30 minutes.
Cat urine glows under a blacklight.


----------



## Twilight (Jun 25, 2008)

Here are some interesting facts that I know.
Cats  aren't always happy when they purr. They could be feeling any emotion.
While most cats will give a warning before they attack, deaf cats won't.
Before the gender is decided for a baby in the womb it has a female body, which is why men have nipples.


----------



## ZimD (Jun 25, 2008)

The longest word in the English language that's just one syllable is screeched.

The longest word that can be typed using only the top row of a QWERTY keyboard is typewriter.


----------



## @lex (Jun 25, 2008)

Zim Del Invasor said:


> Hitler was a vegetarian


Not entirely true - Hitler was on a strict diet, because eating meat gave him stomach pains, but apparently, he really liked meat, and his favorite dish was pidgeon.


----------



## Espeon (Jun 25, 2008)

Depending on the manufacturer, golf balls have a different ammount of dimples; generally between 300 and 450 dimples. A typical golfball has 336 dimples.

The most ammount of dimples on a golf ball was 1070, apparently.

Catnip can affect Lions and Tigers as well as the common housecat.


----------



## Altmer (Jun 25, 2008)

Here's one interesting thing I know: the OP sure doesn't know how to spell!

And on the topic of spelling and words, the German word for palindrome is a palindrome.


----------



## Get Innocuous! (Jun 25, 2008)

It was once illegal to own or sell chewing gum in Singapore.


----------



## Goldenpelt (Jun 25, 2008)

In West Virginia, it's legal to take roadkill home for food.
Uncopyrightable is one of the longest words in the English dictionary where no letter is repeating.


----------



## ZimD (Jun 25, 2008)

Coca-Cola was once considered anti-Semitic for refusing to do business in Isreal.

Matterhorn mountain at Disneyland has a basketball court.


----------



## surskitty (Jun 25, 2008)

Gardevoir said:


> 3. Although it is said that cats like drinking milk, that is not entirely true. They may seem to love cow's milk, but it is bad for adult cats (I can't remember why) and goat's milk is good for them instead.


They're lactose-intolerant.

Homeschooling is supposedly illegal in Germany?


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Jun 25, 2008)

The longest word ever included in an English dictionary is Pneumonoultramicroscopicsilicovolcanoconiosis.

A hill in New Zealand, called Taumatawhakatangihangakoauauotamateaturipukakapikimaungahoronukupokaiwhenuakitanatahu, is roughly translated as _The summit where Tamatea, the man with the big knees, the climber of mountains, the land-swallower who travelled about, played his nose flute to his loved one._


----------



## CNiall (Jun 25, 2008)

People probably know this anyway, but it's the only moderately interesting thing that comes to mind: in 1958, Ford developed a design for the Ford Nucleon, which would be powered by a nuclear reactor in the rear of the vehicle (I wonder what this inspired).

I'd hate to see that thing involved in a crash. :|


----------



## Goldenpelt (Jun 25, 2008)

CNiall said:


> People probably know this anyway, but it's the only moderately interesting thing that comes to mind: in 1958, Ford developed a design for the Ford Nucleon, which would be powered by a nuclear reactor in the rear of the vehicle (I wonder what this inspired).
> 
> *I'd hate to see that thing involved in a crash. :|*


Mushroom cloud, heh heh.

Everybody probably knows this, but I'll say it anyway. In the sentence "The quick brown fox jumps over the lazy dog", every word in the English alphabet appears at least once.


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Jun 25, 2008)

Hitler was a non-smoking teetotaler (no alcoholic drinks). I'm post more if I can ever think of more...


----------



## Kabigon (Jun 26, 2008)

If you swallow gum it stays in your body for several years (I think)

You can manipulate if a crocodile becomes male of female by the temperature.  

Err, there were more but I forgot.


----------



## Evolutionary (Jun 26, 2008)

Pokemon Rocks! Ok real facts. Um...the world record for most babies born at a time and survived is seven. Wonder what they are called. Sevtuplets or something?


----------



## Get Innocuous! (Jun 26, 2008)

EeveeSkitty said:


> Sevtuplets or something?


Septuplets, if I recall correctly.

Attack Forme Deoxys has the same Defence and Special Defence as Carvanha.


----------



## Jolty (Jun 26, 2008)

The youngest mother EVER was five years old
tr00 fax


also, moar Hitler stuff plz!


----------



## Ambipom (Jun 26, 2008)

Depp is German for jack*ss.

I have 200 page book on weird facts. Shall I get it now? I've read this thing 20 times and it isn't old.

Let's see...

If you had a billion dollars and spent 1000 dollars a day, it would take 2,740 years to spend it.

Napoleon was afraid of cats.

Do you know how long it takes for Earth to go around the sun?Forty-six percent of Americans don't. (It's a year)

In her films, Shirley Temple had EXACTLY 56 curls in her hair.

Armadillos can get leprosy.

Pac-Man was Time Magazine's Man of the Year before.

Many restraunts in France allow dogs and have special menus for them.

George Washington was named after King George of England.

More later, Star Wars is on


----------



## Dannichu (Jun 26, 2008)

Because I studied this for days and didn't get a question on it, I'm determined to use my knowledge for _something_. 

A significantly higher proportion of people with shizophrenia were born in winter than any other season. Also, mothers of schizophreniacs are much more likey to have had some form of 'flu during pregnancy than mothers of non-schizophrenics.


----------



## Alxprit (Jun 26, 2008)

It can get cold enough for your breath to freeze and fall on the ground... and shatter.

Ha! Beakman's World always suprises me!


----------



## #1 bro (Jun 26, 2008)

Ambipom said:


> Pac-Man was Time Magazine's Man of the Year before.


Why does that surprise you? It's not hard to be person of the year in Time. I mean, I was person of the year in 2006, what's the big deal about it? 

The genre of metal is believed to have been started by the Beatles song Helter Skelter. 

The world record for masturbating is 17 hours +. 

That's it, I think. :|


----------



## Crazy Linoone (Jun 27, 2008)

There are no clocks in Las Vegas gambling casinos. That's why people spend so much money at those places. 

Fires move faster uphill than downhill. Something about the heat and the way they burn....

In Tennessee, a law exists which prohibits the sale of bologna (sandwich meat) on Sunday. It's a good thing I don't live there (not like I care about bologna anyway). 

.....


----------



## zaxly100 (Jun 27, 2008)

Caffeine is a drug.  That's all i can really think of right now.


----------



## Dragonclaw (Jun 27, 2008)

In a 50/50 chance, there is a 90% possibility you will get it wrong.

Months that start with Sunday will always have a Friday the 13th.

If done correctly, any rubrics cube combination can be solved in 17 turns. 

Apparently, there was also a newly elected Australian prime minister who went out for a swim one day and never returned oO


----------



## Celestial Blade (Jun 27, 2008)

Here's a fact.

Susanoomon is named after the Japanese god of storms, snakes, and the underworld.


----------



## Dinru (Jun 27, 2008)

You probably know this already, but the reason there are leap years is because the year is six hours over our 24-hour day. Every four years, we just add another day to February to make up for it.


----------



## opaltiger (Jun 27, 2008)

Dinru said:


> You probably know this already, but the reason there are leap years is because the year is six hours over our 24-hour day. Every four years, we just add another day to February to make up for it.


this is a simplified explanation. the solar year is actually slightly under 356.25 days, which means we need to account for this by making some years divisible by four not leap years; those divisible by a hundred aren't leap years, unless they're also divisible by 400.


----------



## vaporeon99 (Jun 27, 2008)

In Greece a while back the government there accidentally passed a law banning all video games. I know more but I don't remember them.


----------



## ESP (Jun 27, 2008)

A year is about 365.2424 days.

Also, Hitler had daily injections of meth.


----------



## Goldenpelt (Jun 27, 2008)

Contrary to popular belief, the Japanese word "kuso" doesn't mean shit, but is closer to "damnit".
Sean Schemmel, the voice of Lucario, is also the voice of Goku.
Caramelldansen is often called the "Uma Uma Dance" in Japan, because of the mishearing of the part where they sing "U-u-ua ua".


----------



## Murkrow (Jun 27, 2008)

Daddy Long Legs aren't the most poisonous spider in the world for two reasons:
1. It isn't poisonous.
2. It isn't a spider, it's a fly.

World War II technically only ended a few decades after 1945 when Germany became one country again (I can't remember the exact year).

There was apparently a law passed by King Edward the somethingth that said that it's illegal to eat a mince pie on Christmas day in England. Although this one might not be true.

Hitler was Austrian, not German. (I had to continue the Hitler ones)

April the fourteenth is both Pi day and Einstein's birthday.


----------



## Dannichu (Jun 27, 2008)

They're crane flies, not daddy-long-legs~
(I've been telling this to people for years)

And, because I love this, the animal _ursus arctos_ isn't the polar bear, but the brown bear. Arktos is Greek for bear, and the Arctic was named thus because they found polar bear (_Ursus maritimus_) there. 

Which is why the Arctic has bears and the Antarctic has none :D


----------



## opaltiger (Jun 27, 2008)

> April the fourteenth is both Pi day


I think you mean March the fourteenth, and even then it only works if you use US dating conventions.

also, I believe the last peace treaty involving WWII was signed a year or two ago between Crna gora and Japan. ETA: oh hang on that was the Russo-Japan war way back in 1904. Even better.


----------



## Murkrow (Jun 27, 2008)

Oh yeah mMarch the 14th, I got mixed up with that and the birthday of this really annoying boy on my bus.


Another fact:
Team Fortress 2 is a really unrealistic game, not because the medic has a gun that can shoot health, but because the Geneva convention prohibits killing medics.


----------



## Goldenpelt (Jun 27, 2008)

In UK, Daddy Long Legs refers to the crane fly while in North America, it refers to a "spider".


----------



## ESP (Jun 27, 2008)

Murkrow said:


> Team Fortress 2 is a really unrealistic game, not because the medic has a gun that can shoot health, but because the Geneva convention prohibits killing medics.


Don't get me started.

-Scouts can double jump
-You don't die if you shoot yourself with a rocket launcher (most of the time)
-Punching someone does the same amount of damage as a machete
-An engineer can build a turret by banging on a piece of metal with his wrench
-No friendly fire
-etc. etc. etc.


----------



## vaporeon99 (Jun 27, 2008)

Taumatwhakatangihangakoauauotamateaturipukakapikimaungahoronukupokaiwhenuakitanatahu
is the maori name for a hill! No lie look it up on Wikipedia.


----------



## shadow_lugia (Jun 27, 2008)

Saturn may have the most visible and beautiful rings, but it only has 7 of them, while Uranus has 11.

Earth travels around the Sun at about 66 thousand miles per hour

The oldest known astronomical record in existence is a 32 thousand year old piece of bone that has the phases of the Moon on it

It took Apollo astronauts three days to get to the Moon and three to get back, but if you journied to Mars it would take six months each way, and you would have to stay there for a year and a half, waiting for the planets to align right for you to return

Jupiter is more massive then all the other planets, asteroids, moons, and comets in the solar system put together, yet it is only about one hundredth as massive as the smallest star. The Sun is ten times more massive then the smallest star, and the most massive is 150 times the Sun's mass. Big star. And the most massive galaxy has 800 billion times the Sun's mass ._.

Sound waves bounce around in the Sun every few minutes, but they are too low frequency for us to hear. These sound waves help astronomers study the Sun's structure

The impact that made the Caloris Basin on Mercury shot shock waves straight through its iron and nickel core and created hills on the other side

Ceres is not only the largest asteroid discovered but the first to be discovered

Jupiter's moon Ganymede and Saturn's moon Titan are both bigger than Mercury

Pluto's day and month are the same length

Vulpix's name comes from the constillation Vulpeca, which is the Little Fox

Mauna Kea could be called taller than Mt. Everest, as it stands 26 miles above the ocean floor that it stands on while Mt. Everest is 25 miles above sea level

If the Earth suddenly stopped rotating, we would all roll east at about 800 miles per hour, the Pacific Ocean would wash up on North and South America, and the Atlantic Ocean would wash up onto Africa and Eurasia. After everything settled down, the Earth day would be equal to the Earth year, and there would be no tornadoes, hurricanes, cyclones, or typhoons

There are no official time zones at the poles

It is impossible to have a Blue Moon in February

More later~


----------



## Flying Bread (Jun 27, 2008)

The fear of palindromes is called aibohphobia- which is a palindrome.
Black Holes hum B-flat. In scientific notation this note would be written Bb-53, or one vibrition every 10 million years


----------



## opaltiger (Jun 27, 2008)

> Jupiter's moon Ganymede and Saturn's moon Titan are both bigger than Mercury


so are a bunch of other moons o.o ours included, I think


----------



## Murkrow (Jun 27, 2008)

The Earth has more than one moon, just only one visible, big one that makes a full orbit.
The others are really small and have crescent shaped orbits, although I think there is another one that makes a full orbit.

Also on the way to school I like to read the Metro and there's one section called "No s**t Sherlock!"
It contains facts published by universities or scientists that are really obvious.
Examples:
"Teenagers who pledge not to remain virgins are least likely to have sex."
"Obese people are more depressed than usual when compared to a non-obese person."
"The Earth is the biggest thing in the world."


----------



## opaltiger (Jun 27, 2008)

> The Earth has more than one moon, just only one visible, big one that makes a full orbit.
> The others are really small and have crescent shaped orbits, although I think there is another one that makes a full orbit.


... source?


----------



## Murkrow (Jun 27, 2008)

QI

It's where I get most of these facts.


----------



## Flying Bread (Jun 27, 2008)

Einstein had a brain with an unusual pattern of grooves.
It is theorized that everyone on earth it at least 60th cousins to one another.
Neanderthals were also calles Homo Sapiens. Modern humans are called Homo sapiens sapiens by some scientists.


----------



## opaltiger (Jun 27, 2008)

> Neanderthals were also calles Homo Sapiens.


Uh, no. They were h. neanderthalensis or, depending on who you ask, h. sapiens neanderthalensis. We're h. sapiens sapiens to distinguish between archaic h. sapiens.


----------



## Kratos Aurion (Jun 27, 2008)

Vulpix comes from _vulpes_, Latin for fox. Vulpeca comes from the same place; Vulpix isn't derived from that.


----------



## shadow_lugia (Jun 27, 2008)

Ah. My mistake, seeing as I know absolutely no Latin whatsoever.

EDIT: I have more facts :3

If everyone in the world stood side by side, they could all fit on Jamaica.

In some parts of the Atacama Desert in Chile, rain has never been recorded.

In the 1800s, a Welsh village named Llanfairpwllgwyngyll was renamed Llanfairpwllgwyngyllgogerychwyrndrobwllllantysiliogogogoch, meaning, "St. Mary's church by the pool of white hazel trees, near the rapid whirlpool, by the red cave of the Church of St. Tysilio." They reverted back to the original name in 1988, but the railroad station is still called by the 52-letter version.


----------



## Dinru (Jun 28, 2008)

According to the Rules of Calculating Statistics (or whatever they are called), you can literally make up a statistic on the spot with no evidence and it could still be considered correct. 34.5% of people know this.


----------



## Cheetah (Jun 28, 2008)

shadow_lugia said:


> Mauna Kea could be called taller than Mt. Everest, as it stands 26 miles above the ocean floor that it stands on while Mt. Everest is 25 miles above sea level


May I add Mt. McKinley to the list? From the base up, it's about 6,000 feet taller than Everest. P=

And here's a few other facts, courtesy of Wikipedia:

- Ketchikan, Alaska, is one of the rainiest places in North America. On average, it annually receives over 12.5 feet of rain a year. The most rain recorded in Ketchikan would amount to approximately 17 feet.
- The Big Island of Hawai'i is the largest island in the U.S. Kodiak Island and Puerto Rico are the second and third, respectively.
- Because Sitka's city limits extend over almost all of Baranof Island and onto part of Chichagof Island, it is _technically_ one of the largest cities in the world, area-wise.


----------



## Murkrow (Jun 28, 2008)

Antarctica is the driest continent.
Nobody knows where the word 'dog' comes from.


----------



## Celestial Blade (Jun 28, 2008)

That Agumon's name comes from "aguagu" which means "Biting" so Agumon is the "Biting Monster"


----------



## shadow_lugia (Jul 11, 2008)

Bumping this, but for a reason. Something on History channel last night was _freaky._

Ice cream flavors in Japan include:

Shrimp
Snake
Eel
_Ox Tongue_

There you have the reason they made some pointless Pokemon like Kecleon.


----------



## Not Meowth (Jul 11, 2008)

Lorem Ipsum said:


> Cracking your knuckles isn't actually bad for you, it's an urban myth to stop people doing it


And it's not in fact the bones cracking, but a bubble of synobial fluid breaking.

Nobody knows where Mozart is buried.

Rats are unable to vomit.


----------



## Time Psyduck (Jul 11, 2008)

Termites are monogomous
Woodlice are crustations (like crabs)
Water bears can go into suspended animation
All languages develope names for colour in the same order:
Black and White, Red, Yellow or Green followed by the other, Blue, Brown.
Many languages split colour differently
Welsh has no word for brown
Santa's reindeer were all girls.
The Guillotine was invented in Halifax, Yorkshire, England


----------



## Clover (Jul 11, 2008)

Hitler originally wanted to be a professional artist.

3 Musketeers bars used to be three different flavors.

Charley from Phoenix Wright is a _Cordyline stricta_, pal!

In Japan, 'go' traffic lights are called blue.


----------



## Not Meowth (Jul 11, 2008)

The barnacle has the largest penis in the animal kingdom (for its size).


----------



## opaltiger (Jul 11, 2008)

> Many languages split colour differently
> Welsh has no word for brown


I'm almost certain both of these are false.


----------



## Not Meowth (Jul 11, 2008)

opaltiger said:


> I'm almost certain both of these are false.


The "Welsh has no word for brown" one might be, I heard it in _The QI Book Of General Ignorance_.


----------



## shadow_lugia (Jul 11, 2008)

I have a good one.

If a woodchuck chucked as much wood as it could chuck then it would chuck too much wood.

:P

Earth's axis wobbles every 26,000 years. The pole star of the future is Vega.

The North and South poles occasionaly flip, making north south and south north.

If Earth had a 0 degree axis (much like Jupiter, which has a very tiny tilt) then there would be no seasons, all days would have 12 hours of day, 12 hours of night, bears wouldn't know when to hibernate, trees wouldn't know when to lose their leaves, and fashion wouldn't know when to change.


----------



## opaltiger (Jul 11, 2008)

> The North and South poles occasionaly flip, making north south and south north.


You mean the magnetic field flips. If the actual physical poles flipped bad things would happen.



> The "Welsh has no word for brown" one might be, I heard it in The QI Book Of General Ignorance.


My source is, iirc, _Unweaving the Rainbow_ which, as awesome as QI is, is probably a more trustworthy source.


----------



## Time Psyduck (Jul 11, 2008)

opaltiger said:


> I'm almost certain both of these are false.


Both of them are from QI, which has a whole lot of stuff which is strange, but all true. The differenc colour divisions is based on say:
Green to mid-blue = colour 1
Mid-Blue to brown = colour 2
(It's really my generalisation)

The other is true, although there was a word which covered some of brown; it also covered part of grey.

QI does reserch and tend to find the things that 'reliable sources' get wrong. Of course without knowing anything about your source I can't comment furthur.


----------



## Murkrow (Jul 11, 2008)

Time Psyduck said:


> Welsh has no word for brown


It does, it just the exactly the same (although it's pronounced differently). It's just that since it's he same people just assume we don't have one.


----------



## Time Psyduck (Jul 12, 2008)

I looked at the QI forums and even that wasn't totally clear, so I'm just going to trust you.

One thing though: The word for brown is the same as what?


----------



## Not Meowth (Jul 12, 2008)

The 1969 lunar landings were faked on a movie set...

On Mars.


----------



## Tailsy (Jul 12, 2008)

Shia LaBeouf was much cuter in 2003. :o~


----------



## Murkrow (Jul 12, 2008)

Time Psyduck said:


> I looked at the QI forums and even that wasn't totally clear, so I'm just going to trust you.
> 
> One thing though: The word for brown is the same as what?


The word for brown is the same as the English word for brown.


----------



## Alaphlosiam (Jul 12, 2008)

I have something that's somewhat relevant to the topic. It basically disproves the possible existence of Santa Claus:

No known species of reindeer can fly. BUT there are 300,000 species of living organisms yet to be classified, and while most of these are insects and germs, this does not COMPLETELY rule out flying reindeer which only Santa has ever seen.

There are 2 billion children (persons under 18) in the world. BUT since Santa doesn't APPEAR to handle the Muslim, Hindu, Jewish and Buddhist children, that reduces the workload to 15% of the total - 378 million according to the Population Reference Bureau. At an average (census) rate of 3.5 children per household, that's 91.8 million homes. One presumes there's at least one good child in each.

Santa has 31 hours of Christmas to work with, thanks to the different time zones and the rotation of the earth, assuming he travels east to west (which seems logical). This works out to 822.6 visits per second. This is to say that for each Christian household with good children, Santa has 1/1000th of a second to park, hop out of the sleigh, jump down the chimney, fill the stockings, distribute the remaining presents under the tree, eat whatever snacks have been left, get back up the chimney, get back into the sleigh and move on to the next house. Assuming that each of these 91.8 millions stops are evenly distributed around the earth (which, of course, we know to be false but for the purposes of our calculations we will accept), we are now talking about .78 miles per household, a total trip of 75-1/2 million miles, not counting stops to do what most of us must do at least once every 31 hours, plus feeding and etc.

This means that Santa's sleigh is moving at 650 miles per second, 3,000 times the speed of sound. For purposes of comparison, the fastest man-made vehicle on earth, the Ulysses space probe, moves at a poky 27.4 miles per second - a conventional reindeer can run, tops, 15 miles per hour.

The payload on the sleigh adds another interesting element. Assuming that each child gets nothing more than a medium-sized lego set (2 pounds), the sleigh is carrying 321,300 tons, not counting Santa, who is invariably described as overweight. On land, conventional reindeer can pull no more than 300 pounds. Even granting that "flying reindeer" (see point #1) could pull TEN TIMES the normal amount, we cannot do the job with eight, or even nine. We need 214,200 reindeer. This increases the payload - not even counting the weight of the sleigh - to 353,430 tons. Again, for comparison - this is four times the weight of the Queen Elizabeth Cunard Liner.

353,000 tons traveling at 650 miles per second creates enormous air resistance - this will heat the reindeer up in the same fashion as spacecraft re-entering the earth's atmosphere. The lead pair of reindeer will absorb 14.3 QUINTILLION (14,300,000,000,000,000,000) joules of energy. Per second. Each. In short, they will burst into flame almost instantaneously, exposing the reindeer behind them, and create deafening sonic booms in their wake. The entire reindeer team will be vaporized within 4.26 thousandths of a second. Santa, meanwhile, will be subjected to centrifugal forces 17,500.06 times greater than gravity. A 250-pound Santa (which seems ludicrously slim) would be pinned to the back of his sleigh by 4,315,015 pounds of force.

In conclusion, if Santa ever DID exist, he's dead now. Merry Christmas, everyone.


----------



## opaltiger (Jul 12, 2008)

> the fastest man-made vehicle on earth, the Ulysses space probe


but it's not on earth if it's a space probe :(


----------



## Altmer (Jul 12, 2008)

No, I think the OP means it was manufactured on earth

also an interesting fact I know about opal is that when I met him the lazy git had forgotten to wash his hair when I hadn't!

and that Kromhoutweg is a bitch to pronounce if you havent taken Dutch classes


----------



## Roxxor (Jul 13, 2008)

Today I learned this at the computer repair shop.  

Norton internet security slows down your computer 35%.

Also, did you know that there is something called Open Office?  If you are too cheap to buy Microsoft Office for a ton of money, download Open Office for free.  I think it is just as good as Microsoft Office.


----------



## EvilCrazyMonkey (Jul 13, 2008)

^Question: does it still suck?


----------



## surskitty (Jul 13, 2008)

open office sucks less


Male sharks do not have penes.  Sharks have claspers (two of 'm, even) which serve the same purpose.

Hammerhead sharks have been known to reproduce asexually in the absence of a male.

The ocean sunfish (_Mola mola_) is the largest bony fish, reaching about ten feet long and about 2000 lbs.  They were first kept in aquariums in the 1980s.

Ducklings do not produce their own oils for their feathers: instead, they get it from their mothers.  Without those oils, their feathers will absorb water easily and they can be at risk for drowning.

Bettas (also known as siamese fighting fish) are a type of labyrinthine fish, so-called because of their lung-like structures instead of gills.

Poison dart frogs are only poisonous if they have recently eaten ants that have consumed certain plants.  After about three months of being in captivity, wild-caught dart frogs are usually safe to handle.  However, please refrain from getting wild-caught animals if it is at all possible as they are not only less healthy than their captive-bred breathren but they were also usually obtained illegally.

Ball pythons can grow to be about three to four feet long and can live to be about fifty years old.


----------



## Tailsy (Jul 13, 2008)

surskitty has very cute ducks.


----------



## hopeandjoy (Jul 13, 2008)

Most sharks caught for disection are male. The females are too smart to be captured.
Hitler had a fetish for shit. No lie.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Jul 13, 2008)

Ketsu said:


> Hitler had a fetish for shit. No lie.


This hasn't been proven :I


----------



## Not Meowth (Jul 13, 2008)

Contrary to popular belief, Hitler was_ not_ vegetarian; many biographies of him from people who knew him well state his love of Bavarian sausages, although he was once told to adopt a vegetarian diet for his health.

Hitler, Mussolini and Napoleon each only had one testicle.


----------



## Roxxor (Jul 13, 2008)

surskitty said:


> Male sharks do not have penes.


Male snakes actually have two.


----------



## Not Meowth (Jul 13, 2008)

Roxxor said:


> Male snakes actually have two.


As do male earwigs.


----------



## surskitty (Jul 13, 2008)

Roxxor said:


> Male snakes actually have two.


I am well aware that snakes have hemipenes.

Male snakes can often be identified by looking for anal spurs.


----------



## shadow_lugia (Jul 13, 2008)

Oh, that's why my Hi-Speed Internet doesn't seem so hi-speed.


----------



## opaltiger (Jul 13, 2008)

shadow_lugia said:


> Oh, that's why my Hi-Speed Internet doesn't seem so hi-speed.


... because snakes have two penises?


----------



## Not Meowth (Jul 13, 2008)

opaltiger said:


> ... because snakes have two penises?


Now it's just _obvious_ how _that_ works. XD


----------



## Alaphlosiam (Jul 14, 2008)

Altmer said:


> No, I think the OP means it was manufactured on earth


"OP" or "original poster" refers to the person that started the thread.

I don't know how well-known this is, but it makes me laugh: Mac was almost dying, so Microsoft gave them $10,000 to get back on their feet.


----------



## #1 bro (Jul 14, 2008)

Alaphlosiam said:


> In conclusion, if Santa ever DID exist, he's dead now. Merry Christmas, everyone.


uh

santa's MAGICAL, I thought everyone knew that


----------



## ultraviolet (Jul 14, 2008)

I read somewhere that elephants can't jump, and that a certain amount of chocolate (can't remember how much) can release enough endorphins equal to an orgasm. Or something.


----------



## Alaphlosiam (Jul 14, 2008)

ultraviolet said:


> I read somewhere that elephants can't jump, and that a certain amount of chocolate (can't remember how much) can release enough endorphins equal to an orgasm. Or something.


And a nosebleed.

Also, to whomever said "dork" means an elephant's penis or whatever, it actually means just "penis" in general. Got my English teacher to look that up in her dictionary. During class. Out loud.


----------



## Harley Quinn (Jul 14, 2008)

Discarded pizza boxes are an indispensable source of cheese.


----------



## shadow_lugia (Jul 15, 2008)

> Norton internet security slows down your computer 35%


^That's why.


----------



## Not Meowth (Jul 16, 2008)

shadow_lugia said:


> ^That's why.


Multiple-penised snakes must have SOMETHING to do with it, surely...


----------

